# Quiet snakes



## snakegirlie (May 24, 2016)

I love when I get my snakes really tame like this girl. I have 1 other like this girl, my Murray darling yearling male. And I have a yearling roughie that's almost at the same stage. Still have a bit of work to do with my new diamond Python but she is only new. I also have two 2yr old jags but they are just my display/breeding animals but they are still ok to handle. https://vimeo.com/167866171
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 25, 2016)

Some nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missie66 (May 25, 2016)

snakegirlie said:


> I love when I get my snakes really tame like this girl. I have 1 other like this girl, my Murray darling yearling male. And I have a yearling roughie that's almost at the same stage. Still have a bit of work to do with my new diamond Python but she is only new. I also have two 2yr old jags but they are just my display/breeding animals but they are still ok to handle. https://vimeo.com/167866171
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How cool is that?! Wow so pretty to, what is the snake in the second pic? The dark coloured one?


----------



## snakegirlie (May 25, 2016)

missie66 said:


> How cool is that?! Wow so pretty to, what is the snake in the second pic? The dark coloured one?



Thank you  if you're referring to the one under the video of the albino it's a Murray darling Python. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missie66 (May 25, 2016)

snakegirlie said:


> Thank you  if you're referring to the one under the video of the albino it's a Murray darling Python.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes beautiful boy would get a little to big for me


----------



## snakegirlie (May 25, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Yes beautiful boy would get a little to big for me



He is beautiful and he is very friendly. He has never bitten anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 25, 2016)

MDs have to be one of the chilled pythons. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo89 (May 25, 2016)

Awesome animals and so chilled, didn't mind a head rub. Anything different you do to get them like that or is it just regular handling?


----------



## pinefamily (May 25, 2016)

The only MD I've seen that wasn't chilled was because it was being under fed. A couple of larger feeds and it became placid.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (May 26, 2016)

Burgo89 said:


> Awesome animals and so chilled, didn't mind a head rub. Anything different you do to get them like that or is it just regular handling?



Yeah just regular handling  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (May 26, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> The only MD I've seen that wasn't chilled was because it was being under fed. A couple of larger feeds and it became placid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Yeah Murray darlings are just awesome snakes. They are a great first snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakegirlie (May 26, 2016)

My Murray darling boy. I love him so much. https://vimeo.com/168184519


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

